# Salmon pan fried



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made pan fried salmon in a
Lemon butter sauce…seasoned the salmon with salt/ pepper, paprika, and a touch of garlic on the salmon…Sautéed the salmon in 2 tablespoons of butter and a dollop of olive oil…juice of one lemon and lemon zest and at the end a sprinkle of breadcrumbs with a couple dots of butter, and more lemon zest.

I sautéed the salmon with the pan covered…the shrimp I washed, dried and 
put salt on them and then dipped then in flour…I fried them up in the same 
pan along side the salmon ( I added the shrimp after the salmon was halfway cooked) It was all good.👍😋


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Must send this to the Salmon lovers in the family .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You must cook it skin side down first then flesh side and it must be pink inside when finished. Don't do any of that and you risk the wrath of Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The lighting over my table made it look white inside…I cooked it skin side down and didn’t flip it…
I just covered it. Very moist and pink inside.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe I'm a coward but I take the filet knife to it and remove the skin. Don't want anything slowing me down once I start to eat .
Really sounds great and all I'm missing is one fresh lemon (need the zest), will pick up today.

Thanks
Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I also have a couple of haddock filets I just picked up. Bet this approach would work on them as well.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine never turns out that pretty but I eat it anyway.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

When I try to make a plate look pretty I end up eating most of it before it heads to the table. Luxury of cooking for one.

Bud


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Tastes much better if you fry it streamside on a campfire, within hours of catching it....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Maybe I'm a coward but I take the filet knife to it and remove the skin. Don't want anything slowing me down once I start to eat .
> Really sounds great and all I'm missing is one fresh lemon (need the zest), will pick up today.
> 
> Thanks
> Bud


Bud, if your are going to pan fry it…you need the skin ( or else it would burn) I didn’t flip it just covered it lowered the flame and it came out great.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> I also have a couple of haddock filets I just picked up. Bet this approach would work on them as well.
> 
> Bud


Yes, it would. 👍


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> Maybe I'm a coward but I take the filet knife to it and remove the skin. Don't want anything slowing me down once I start to eat .
> Really sounds great and all* I'm missing is one fresh lemon* (need the zest), will pick up today.
> 
> Thanks
> Bud


 Bud: Something that I discovered in high school on a field trip.

The store-bought produce has a spray film on them to enhance the color and preserve the fruit from decay.

Tastes terrible.

Pick up a bottle of that spray FIT from the produce section, it is made to remove this NASTY film, before you zest that lemon.

In high school, we were on a field trip to the other side of the state, I went into a market and bought a Cucumber, took it out and tried to eat it, I was used to picking fresh ones from the garden wipe the nubs and dirt off, chow down.

But this store one was so bitter that I had to throw it away. 

It had that coating on it. 

So, I now buy a bottle of FIT for my occasional use when buying store produce.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Joann, once again you are causing DROOL to form in my salivary glands with your delightful creations.

ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ed, I will find it.
Sounds like you were a garden rabbit like me. Carrots, radishes, beans, peas, corn even a raw potato were great to munch on. And as I have learned, even the dirt I failed to get off was healthy.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> Ed, I will find it.
> Sounds like you were a garden rabbit like me. Carrots, radishes, beans, peas, corn even a raw potato were great to munch on. And as I have learned, even the dirt I failed to get off was healthy.
> 
> Bud


 Bud: it is usually on a small shelf there, either under one of the displays, or real close by.

ED


----------

